# Hino



## Fisher II (Sep 13, 2004)

Any of you folks own a Hino? I think its Toyota not sure. Anyways was looking at a 17000GVW forward cab, and was wondering if I could throw a plow on it.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I worked for a company for a few years, we had about the only Hinos around. First was a 99 cabover with a 345 (I think) turbodiesel 4 cylinder auto. Everybody loved that truck, it was so quick and maneuverable. It was a tow truck, probably in the 12-14,000 GVW range, not sure. I always wanted to try plowing with a cabover, it must be great! Some guys around here use Mitsu Fusos because they are the only ones commonly manufactered as 4wd. We also had a 2005 Hino ramp, 6 cyl TD auto, 25000 gvw with air brakes. It wasnt a cabover, its their new conventional style nose. Awesome truck, rode great and everyone loved it, could have used a little more power for when heavily loaded. But either one of them would run circles around our Intertrashional 4700s. I've never seen a 4wd Hino, I'd hesitate to plow with a 2wd that small. But as far as reliability nobody else will beat it. They are owned and designed by Toyota, have Toyota engines and Allison trannies, but are built in California now, so supposedly it's cheaper now if you need parts. Stay away from the UD trucks made by Nissan, they are nothing but junk.


----------



## Fisher II (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the positive feedback!:salute:


----------

